# Zambra suite comes up on eircom email



## elainem (23 Jul 2012)

Hi! 

Zambra zuite has just started to come up on my eircom email. I can now no longer log in to my eircom email using my password, as it reverts to Zambra and says my session is timed out. When I put in my email address and password into Zambra, it doesn't work, and still says my session is timed out and won't let me into my email.

Has anyone any ideas what this is? How do I bypass it/get rid of it, and get into my emails. 

Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jul 2012)

Here is the solution

[broken link removed]



> I am aware there may be a slight issue with redirecting your Webmail access to a Zimbra login page. It is basically due to an update that may take another short while to  fully propagate across all the servers. That is:  if you try logging on  to your webmail through the standard eircom URL (for e.g:  eircom.net/email) you may get redirected to a Zimbra login.
> 
> This should be resolved soon. In the mean time, if you need to see your eircom Webmail just log in through the [broken link removed] link on our main web portal : www.eircom.net.
> 
> ...


----------



## elainem (23 Jul 2012)

*WHen I login to eircom email it redirect to Zambra suite*

Thanks  a mil.

That's great.


----------

